# Fitting the transducer cable thru the scupper...won't fit..



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Ended up going over the transom and encasing the cable with heavy rubber fuel line. More protection than some corrugated plastic in my mind. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

